# EFT has worked wonders for me~



## Cherry Quartz (Jul 6, 2012)

So I was given advice by someone on YouTube to start practicing EFT for my social anxiety, and boy has it worked wonders. =)

They linked me to this video: 



I followed along with him, repeating every word he said and mirroring his tapping as he went along.

How it's working for me is that he'll say things like "all this anxiety" and "I am so anxious", and this stirs anxious feelings in me and I start to panic the way I would if I were in an uncomfortable social situation. But since I'm tapping the pressure points that eliminate the anxiety while I am stirring those anxious feelings, the anxious feelings melt away.

Today, I went to several public places and didn't have one attack. Usually my anxiety is crippling. Whenever I felt my body starting to panic, I think to myself "Even though I am anxious, I choose to let it go." (Those are words that Brad Yates says in his video while tapping.) This triggered the feelings of relief I get when I tap, and I didn't feel anxious anymore.

Anyways, this has worked wonders for me and I've only practiced tapping for 2 days. I'm excited and I hope that I can keep making progress. I hope that others can make progress this way too. =)

Sorry for such a long post, by the way. ^^;


----------



## FerociousFleur (Oct 30, 2012)

Glad to hear that it worked for you! I've heard of EFT, but have never tried it -- it seems really relaxing, though! Getting past that much anxiety in just a couple days is pretty impressive


----------



## Cherry Quartz (Jul 6, 2012)

FerociousFleur said:


> Glad to hear that it worked for you! I've heard of EFT, but have never tried it -- it seems really relaxing, though! Getting past that much anxiety in just a couple days is pretty impressive


Thanks! I am totally shocked too! I thought I needed medication and stuff but all I needed to do was start tapping pressure points. XD


----------



## mcgilicutty (Apr 9, 2012)

Thx!


----------

